# Mikes Maple Thins



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 5, 2016)

Make fun all you want... but women like to spend money.... and they seem to like these.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Tclem (Apr 5, 2016)

Wow. Now you see my point. Hairsticks next ?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 5, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Wow. Now you see my point. Hairsticks next ?


I totally get it now! No more making fun of you lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 5, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I totally get it now! No more making fun of you lol


Lol. Women spend money. Just plan on mad husbands


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 5, 2016)

I am mad- Makin those- you have a life time supply already.  Cool Idea..


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 5, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I am mad- Makin those- you have a life time supply already.  Cool Idea..


lol kinda. i can get about 150 out of each piece, and I have quite a few pieces. Haha.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 5, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> lol kinda. i can get about 150 out of each piece, and I have quite a few pieces. Haha.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2016)

Did you ever notice that Tony doesn't have any hair so he makes hair sticks.

Les doesn't play drums, so he makes drums.

Henry is a quack, so he makes duck calls.

Marc can't read or write so he makes pens.

Tom doesn't drink so he makes bottle stoppers.

JR's wife made him stop wearing her clothes, so now he makes earrings.

What a wierd group.

Reactions: Great Post 5 | Funny 6


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh yeah and @Tony hates to eat so he makes cutting boards.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 5, 2016)

So what about you @Kevin ? You don't like snow so you cut things that look like fire?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 5, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> So what about you @Kevin ? You don't like snow so you cut things that look like fire?



After he burnt the hoses off the tractor and fried his wife's car at the FBE patch you would think he would be just a mite wary of flames also...............

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> After he burnt the hoses off the tractor and fried his wife's car at the FBE patch you would think he would be just a mite wary of flames also...............

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 5, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Oh yeah and @Tony hates to eat so he makes cutting boards.



That's funny because I spend all day in restaurants but almost never eat but one meal a day when I get home at night! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh Lordy what's he gonna say about me mounting animals!!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 6, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Oh Lordy what's he gonna say about me mounting animals!!



Ahh, Barry, the jokes just write themselves!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------

